# Gatsby vs Wall Street II



## TJR123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I new to the forum and a new pen turner. I have a couple of qustions......

1) is the Gatsby twist pen by PSI the same as the Wall Street II by Wood crafters? Are the bushing the same?

2) I'm also a but confused about the PSI instructions for the Gatsby. It says to use a 7mm trimmer with a sleeve. I have the PSI barrel trimmer kit and it included a sleeve but it seems to me that it would just fall off the 7mm trimmer in such a large pen barrel bore (27/64"). What am I missing here?

thx

tr


----------



## Nikitas (Aug 11, 2012)

I made and use a a sleeve to fit over the 7mm trimmer and into the tube for the gatsby/wallstreet...they are the same pen for the most part....


----------



## KenV (Aug 11, 2012)

1) is the Gatsby twist pen by PSI the same as the Wall Street II by Wood crafters? Are the bushing the same?

*Gatsby is made to PSI specs and the Wall Street is a Woodcraft name for the Berea Sierra pen.  While similar, there are some minor differences between the pens.  With the number of single barrell pens of that general style, getting started, it is better to avoid mix-and-match between brands.   There are several different length tubes in the Sierra/Wallstreet family.  *

2) I'm also a but confused about the PSI instructions for the Gatsby. It says to use a 7mm trimmer with a sleeve. I have the PSI barrel trimmer kit and it included a sleeve but it seems to me that it would just fall off the 7mm trimmer in such a large pen barrel bore (27/64"). What am I missing here?

*You need a sleeve sized to the inside of the larger pen tube.  I have a bag of sleeves for different pens.   Calipers are a needed tool as I use 7mm slimline tubes and scraps of wood to make sleeves for the different pen tubes.  Glue up the scraps with the tube like you would a slimmie -- the turn the outside to the diameter of the inside of the tube.   A bit of sanding for sneaking up on a firm fit -- wax the outside and you are ready to trim.*

tr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 11, 2012)

TJR123 said:


> I new to the forum and a new pen turner. I have a couple of qustions......
> 
> 1) is the Gatsby twist pen by PSI the same as the Wall Street II by Wood crafters? Are the bushing the same?
> 
> ...


The short answer is NO they are not the same. The internals are quite different. The Gatsby is a finial twist and the Wall Street II is a barrel twist. They do use the same drill bit and bushings, the parts and assembly instructions will differ.


----------



## TJR123 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Gatsby Sleeve*

Well I figured out the Gatsby sleeve issue. I bought the PSI trimmer set and it cam with a sleeve that fit over the 7mm bit. When I got my Gatsby beginners set it came with a sleeve but it was a thicker piece of steel. The one in the PSI kit wan no thicker that a7mm tube. Very thin.


----------

